# USB to Fire mini USB Cable needed



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered a mini USB cable from Amazon but believe the mini is too large to fit my Fire.  Can anyone tell me the correct cable?  Also I have a cable for my camera that I think will fit the Fire.  Is it OK to use the camera cable?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

If the camera cable fits, it will work. USB cords, whether regular, mini or micro, are standard.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Kindles use a micro USB.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

R. M. Reed said:


> If the camera cable fits, it will work. USB cords, whether regular, mini or micro, are standard.


The cable that came with my K2 fell apart. I bought some a replacement that came with 2 cables. The retractable cable will not fit the Fire micro usb port, but works with my K2. Apparently there may slight differences amongst manufacturers. I should have asked Amazon CS for a replacement for the defective K2 cable, but the price was so low for new that I just did it that way. I know that Amazon is selling the Fires at a loss, but I wish they would have included a usb cable with the Fire....that fits. FWIW


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As luv says, you need *micro* USB. Mini USB's are a little bigger.

The cables you probably have lying around from other Kindles or android phones will likely work.

You can also buy them fairly cheap at any electronics store. . .there is an 'up' and a 'down' on them. . . .so they only fit one way. . . but the ports are the same standard size on all Kindles (except the first generation device).


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

I purchased a Micro USB yesterday from Best Buy that would not fit..

Tomorrow I intend to physically take my fire to radio shack and but any darn Micro mini or whatever cable actually fits... 

What is strange is the my charger cord for my Cell Phone also fits AND WORKS  on the the phone ...on my original Kindle..as well as on my Fire 

So something may be rotten somewhere in Denmark 

Bob G


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Bob327 said:


> I purchased a Micro USB yesterday from Best Buy that would not fit..
> 
> Tomorrow I intend to physically take my fire to radio shack and but any darn Micro mini or whatever cable actually fits...
> 
> ...


Thanks for your post, Bob. At least it lets me know that I'm not totally off base. I'm going on Amazon to get one that will fit my Fire, but I'll be reading the customer reviews first.

Stan

Update. Just ordered this ($5.99 w/Prime)

http://www.amazon.com/Mediabridge--Male-Micro-B-Cable-Feet/dp/B004GF8TIK/ref=sr_1_8?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1322704314&sr=1-8


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

I think I will get that one.  At least it fits.  Not a bad price.


----------



## Sage (Dec 29, 2010)

I just got that one from Amazon a few days ago and it did NOT seem to fit my Fire.  Tried several times, but it felt like I was going to damage my device if I kept forcing it.  The micro usb from my Kindle Touch works fine though.  

I've heard some people say their Kindle cables didn't work.  I'm starting to think there's some slight variance from one Fire to another (or one micro usb to another).  Don't know what the problem is, but it's odd, and a bit frustrating.  I'm interested to see if those of you who ordered this one have better luck than I did....maybe it's just my Kindle.  

Would have been so much simpler if Amazon had just included a micro usb with the Fire like they do with the other Kindles.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My cable is sort of loose where it connects to the Fire. I called Amazon about it and the guy said that his was loose too.  He seemed to think it was a protective feature but that the cable wouldn't actually fall out.

I'm still not convinced.  Do any of your cables wiggle back and forth when plugged in?


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Sage said:


> I just got that one from Amazon a few days ago and it did NOT seem to fit my Fire. Tried several times, but it felt like I was going to damage my device if I kept forcing it. The micro usb from my Kindle Touch works fine though.


Strange indeed. Did you try the new cable from Amazon in your Touch? 
That would narrow things down.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> My cable is sort of loose where it connects to the Fire. I called Amazon about it and the guy said that his was loose too. He seemed to think it was a protective feature but that the cable wouldn't actually fall out.
> 
> I'm still not convinced. Do any of your cables wiggle back and forth when plugged in?


The power cable wiggles a little. Our k2 cables fit the Fire. Even though the cables are allegedly the same size, there are obvious variances.....hence these posts. I read the customer reviews first and then ordered.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## lexic (Mar 8, 2009)

My usb cable wiggles. I actually got a replacement from Amazon thinking it was a defect. The replacement also is wiggling. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Sage (Dec 29, 2010)

KayakerNC said:


> Strange indeed. Did you try the new cable from Amazon in your Touch?
> That would narrow things down.


 Good idea, thanks! Tried the new cable on my Touch and it won't fit it either. Maybe I just got a defective cable then. At least now I know it's not my Fire. I'll be sending this cable back to Amazon but will probably wait a bit to see if anyone else has the same problem, then decide whether to request another one or just get a refund.

It's disappointing because it's a nice, sturdy cable....much thicker than the ones that come with the Kindles. Seems like it would hold up really well.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Sage said:


> Good idea, thanks! Tried the new cable on my Touch and it won't fit it either. Maybe I just got a defective cable then. At least now I know it's not my Fire. I'll be sending this cable back to Amazon but will probably wait a bit to see if anyone else has the same problem, then decide whether to request another one or just get a refund.
> 
> It's disappointing because it's a nice, sturdy cable....much thicker than the ones that come with the Kindles. Seems like it would hold up really well.


If you have a Radio Shack or Best Buy in your area, you could just take your Fire to the store and get one that fits.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

KayakerNC said:


> If you have a Radio Shack or Best Buy in your area, you could just take your Fire to the store and get one that fits.


If the cable works with other Kindles, it has to be the female input on the Fire that's different. Yeah, the safest and fastest way is to take it into a local store and try it.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I have several microUSB cables (all different brands, from the $1.50 generics to $10 name-brand)  and have yet to find one that doesn't fit in the Fire.  Some USB chargers don't supply enough power for the Fire, though.


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok.  And if I would take my Fire to Radio Shack, how would I know which cable would provide enough power for the Fire?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've had a few times where it seemed like the USB cable didn't fit, but it was really the angle that I was trying to put it in..  I just wiggled it a bit and it went right in.


----------



## Sage (Dec 29, 2010)

KayakerNC said:


> If you have a Radio Shack or Best Buy in your area, you could just take your Fire to the store and get one that fits.


Thanks again for the suggestion....sounds like the only way I'll be certain to get a cable that fits correctly. Fortunately, there's a Radio Shack and Best Buy within 10 min. I just get so spoiled ordering everything on Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> I have several microUSB cables (all different brands, from the $1.50 generics to $10 name-brand) and have yet to find one that doesn't fit in the Fire. Some USB chargers don't supply enough power for the Fire, though.


My experience is the same.

Remember you want a MICRO USB cable. . .not mini but MICRO. They're different.

And, there is an 'up' and a 'down'. If you try to put it in the wrong way, it won't fit. Flip it over and try again. (been there/done that)


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's another cable confirmed to work with the Fire:



From AmazonBasics, currently $5.99, and it's what I keep at the office for emergency charging needs. I used it yesterday to charge my Fire, and it fit and worked perfectly.


----------



## Sage (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Meglet...I'll check that one out.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I think this thread jinxed me!!!  I have several mini and micro USB cables plugged into a 4-port USB charger near my bed, and I use them to charge and power the toys - phone, kindle, Fires, tablet, MP3 player.  Anyway, last night I took the phone off of one of them (and old Amazon Kindle USB cable) and plugged it into one of the new Fires.  Felt real loose... and then I noticed it wasn't charging.  Unplugged the Fire and plugged it back into the phone.  No charge.  Tried the tablet.  You guessed it, no charge.  First USB cable I've had go bad!  In the cable's defense, that particular cable is a few years old and had taken a beating.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Like anything else, cables can wear out over time and use.  My K2 cable fell apart after 2 years.  I'm spending a little more now hoping that will produce better quality.  We'll see............


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> Like anything else, cables can wear out over time and use. My K2 cable fell apart after 2 years. I'm spending a little more now hoping that will produce better quality. We'll see............


I just had a cable fall apart on me the other day. Maybe it was my old one for my K2. Who knows, I have several, acquired over various returns. Anyway, the one that fell apart, all the rubber just flaked off, completely. Very strange...

L


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

I just checked and my Nook Reader charger/usb cable works on my Fire.  Well at least the green charger light was moving, so I guess it does.  Right?


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Shastastan said:


> Like anything else, cables can wear out over time and use. My K2 cable fell apart after 2 years. I'm spending a little more now hoping that will produce better quality. We'll see............


Nothing wrong with the quality of the cable - we just wore it out.  Kids aren't exactly careful with things, and to be honest neither am I. That cable had been tossed around in the bottom of my purse, backpack, mangled by the kids, probably mangled by the cats too! We certainly got some good use out of it.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> Nothing wrong with the quality of the cable - we just wore it out. Kids aren't exactly careful with things, and to be honest neither am I. That cable had been tossed around in the bottom of my purse, backpack, mangled by the kids, probably mangled by the cats too! We certainly got some good use out of it.


It's good that you're ok with it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

I have this cable and it works wonderfully. $1.78 + free shipping 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002HMWQE2/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details


----------



## RedTash (Aug 14, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one flummoxed by the cord issue:

http://lesleatash.com/post/13681306448/playing-with-fire-finally-yes-its-a-couple


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

I have several micro USB cables and was having trouble with some of them, even the charger that came with the fire would have trouble plugging in unless it was lined up perfectly.

But now after it's been used more all the cables I have plug in without any problems, so I guess the port just needed some use to wear it out a little for the other cables to work.

The port on the fire is slightly different than the K3 and other micro USB ports I've seen, the metal around the one on the fire more closely matches the shape of the plug, so it is a tighter fit.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Shastastan said:


> Update. Just ordered this ($5.99 w/Prime)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mediabridge--Male-Micro-B-Cable-Feet/dp/B004GF8TIK/ref=sr_1_8?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1322704314&sr=1-8


I have that exact same Mediabridge micro USB cable for my K3 Kindle Keyboard 3G. It is very well made-much more durable and fits more snugly than the cable that came with my Kindle.



Leslie said:


> I just had a cable fall apart on me the other day. Maybe it was my old one for my K2. Who knows, I have several, acquired over various returns. Anyway, the one that fell apart, *all the rubber just flaked off*, completely. Very strange...


That is a known problem with some of the cables that came with the Kindle.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I notice that I have to be more careful when I plug in the Fire - even when using the power adapter that came with it.  It's hard to describe, but it's harder to plug in and once it's connected it feels a little wiggly...


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Andra said:


> I notice that I have to be more careful when I plug in the Fire - even when using the power adapter that came with it. It's hard to describe, but it's harder to plug in and once it's connected it feels a little wiggly...


Ditto. Seems like a manufacturing slight defect to me.

New cable works fine. Good quality,too.


----------

